# Please Help! No knowledge of website creation.



## rjwest57 (May 5, 2009)

I could really use some guidance here. I have looked for and talked to many web designers, even had one that started a site for me till she just vanished, and have come to realize I can't afford a custom e-commerce site at this time. I have searched for options to create a simple site and am still no closer to a decision. I have _*little*_ understanding of how to use and modify a template site and so don't know which company to go with. GoDaddy has given me a quote of about $360.00 to get 5 pages, Quickshopping cart, 100 items, with 5 views each, SSL and am sure other stuff I can't remember. My need for guidance comes into play in trying to understand how these sites get customized and what all do I really need to get up and running. I am the designer not the printer. I have a DTG printer lined up who will provide printing and shipping, so I need to know how that works into the site. Any input you guys have as far as alternative companies to work with, places to get understanding on how to customize a site, or things I need to set up my site would be great. Thanks a bunch from a total website novice.
Raye


----------



## jimmy-B (Nov 6, 2008)

have you looked into bigcartel.com? I like them quite a bit and it's great for people like us with zero web design knowledge.


----------



## Ingridlaughs (Mar 25, 2010)

If you're good at Photoshop, you might consider Sitegrinder, which is intended for designers with little or no web design background, or no desire to bother with HTML. They have an add-on to their main software that's an e-commerce package (using Foxycart).

I used Sitegrinder to build my site, though I had a developer build the store because the new version, with the e-commerce add-on, wasn't available yet--I missed it by THREE WEEKS! Oh, the money I could have saved, though I love my developer and think he's worth every cent--so I can't comment on the add-on's ease of use, but you might want to check out their website:

MediaLab :: SiteGrinder 3 :: Top Ten Reasons

To be honest, using version 2 was frustrating at times, but version 3 is absolutely great. I would even say it's fun. You _do_ have to be a serious Photoshop user, though.

My site: Bengo and Pug's Comic Circumstance: New Stuff Every Day Whole thing done in Photoshop and built with Sitegrinder 2/3, store custom-built by developer. I'm still tweaking, since SG3 has so many cool features that I wasn't able to use until the last minute, but you can see that it does pretty much anything you might need. Especially of interest if you'll building a store is the "Gallery" feature. You can have a bare-bones store uploaded in record time with built-in navigation and flash animation and all that stuff, just by applying a few "hints" (their terminology for HTML shortcuts) in your Photoshop layers. It's GREAT for designers--like having a staff "nerd" to do your dirty work. (I call mine Igor.)


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

rjwest57 said:


> I could really use some guidance here. I have looked for and talked to many web designers, even had one that started a site for me till she just vanished, and have come to realize I can't afford a custom e-commerce site at this time. I have searched for options to create a simple site and am still no closer to a decision. I have _*little*_ understanding of how to use and modify a template site and so don't know which company to go with. GoDaddy has given me a quote of about $360.00 to get 5 pages, Quickshopping cart, 100 items, with 5 views each, SSL and am sure other stuff I can't remember. My need for guidance comes into play in trying to understand how these sites get customized and what all do I really need to get up and running. I am the designer not the printer. I have a DTG printer lined up who will provide printing and shipping, so I need to know how that works into the site. Any input you guys have as far as alternative companies to work with, places to get understanding on how to customize a site, or things I need to set up my site would be great. Thanks a bunch from a total website novice.
> Raye


When you say 100 items with 5 views each what does this refer to? Is the 360 dollars including domain registration and a WYSIWYG template (What you see is what you get) for the cart and site?


----------



## rjwest57 (May 5, 2009)

My understanding when I talked to her was that I could have 100 items total, and could put 5 views of each design so people could see larger views etc. The domain name I already had thru them, but I believe if you get a premium package from them it's free, and as for the cart, she says I can customize it some, but I don't know what that means. She said she was going to give me a discount that would bring the price down to the $366.00 area for a year. I think it's a good deal, I just don't know about setting all up.
thanks
R


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

It appears it is widget based...which as I understand means you will still have to do some customization regardless. I have personally used widgets in wordpress and there are some cart utilities and templates which are free/minimal cost. Since you already have the domain, it may be cheaper to go the wordpress route. Either way, w3schools.com has the free css and html lessons to get you started.


----------



## rjwest57 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input.
R


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

rjwest57 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> R


No problem. Upon reflection, I probably should have answered this like someone who doesn't assume you dont want to know what ive been through in trial/error. It is a bit of craziness, but here goes: 
Regardless links are at bottom if you dont want to read it. 

I started with wordpress not knowing anything about 
html or css. I was always a hardware geek and never 
touched the stuff. 

-Almost all layouts from wordpress, 
etc. by default are three column/one column/two 
column with optional headers and footers be they fixed 
width or liquid to match the size of content. (Think 
banners and top menus for header and copyright info 
for footers in their most basic forms). I was fortunate to have an artist I went into business with that I also work full time with at another job. 

-After a year of this, we gave up and bought apple computers with photoshop, dreamweaver, and flash. 
With dreamweaver you still have all the default layouts as mentioned in wordpress. However with photoshop (Requiring an artist), a webpage can be sliced into different sections using the slice tool imported to dreamweaver using adobe bridge, which is where the magic happens. 

-Adobe bridge takes the individual slices after they are saved from photoshop in two files: 1)images folder containing the slices and 2)the overall image named typically index.html. Bridge applies all the backend code to setup the slices in table format. Now if the slice needs to be changed into an actual shirt image, you make sure the dimensions are the same and drop the shirt image to your aforementioned images folder. Change the link in dreamweaver or any html editor to /images/shirt1.jpg. Bam the shirt drops in.

-We currently use zencart which requires php, but the forums for the stable version are really helpful (Like this site). 

Hours and Hours of learning and patience, with money are required for a complete custom site. I will do them to buy more screens and shirts, but I also know where my abilities stop and the realistic situation of time vs. money begins with the customer. 

Here are some helpful links...Good luck!!
1. Adobe import link
2. Wordpress cart plugin example
3. Zencart store setup

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEjLciNRC8s[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXc1n0sw7Gs[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz1mZsH_v6M[/media]


----------



## rjwest57 (May 5, 2009)

Shaggs,
Thanks so much for all your input. I have CS4 with all the things needed to build my own site with the exception of knowledge and time at this point. I will eventually learn those applications like I did Ill., PS & ID and I WILL get a custom site, but my goal right now is to just get a site up and going any way I can. This has been ongoing for six months and I'm still not getting my designs out there. Can't hope to possibly build a following if there is nowhere for folks to follow from....So thanks for all the links, they will come in handy when I get around to learning web stuff.
Raye


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

If you just want an easy do-it-yourself site, I use Shop Pal. It's very basic, and easy for those of us that don't have the required knowledge (or smart friends) to have a really nice web site. Customers pay you through PayPal. It's only $14.99 a month and you can have 3 pictures per item. As for me, it'll do for now.
ShopPal


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

tla1217 said:


> If you just want an easy do-it-yourself site, I use Shop Pal. It's very basic, and easy for those of us that don't have the required knowledge (or smart friends) to have a really nice web site. Customers pay you through PayPal. It's only $14.99 a month and you can have 3 pictures per item. As for me, it'll do for now.
> ShopPal



Did you just pick and choose how your site is laid out or is that layout standard. If it is standard can that be customized?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Never mind that question I just went and looked at it and found the answer. I could not find if they let you use your own domain though. I do not want a www.shoppal.com/mystore type of deal. I am asking all this because I am currently with Highwire.com. They use to be buyitsellit.com (BISI.com) They changed the name, got fancy, hired 24/7 support, raised the prices, and nothing works. My site is down at least 3 time a week. We use to go to the community to get help from other members but they shut that down to keep members from discussing the problems they were having. Most of the people that were there from the start has already left, I am leaving as soon as I can find a place to go. 500 products for $14 sounds good if I can use my own domain. Bigcartel only has 100 products and that would be great but I am already over that so can't go there. 

I see that you use your own domain, is that extra? I was doing some reading and it looks like it is but don't no for sure.

Thanks,
Tari


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe it can be customized. You can choose your layout If I remember correctly. Top menu or side menu, colors for this and that. You can play with the colors before you go live with it. If you know HTML, I think you can do much more than what I have done. I had to keep it simple since I was doing it myself. You can add a banner, logo. etc. Also, there was a one time fee of $50 to integrate with my domain. Which I thougnt was kind of a rip but, I needed it. 

They also have extras that you can purchase like the ability to offer coupons, accept payments through other sources besides PayPal etc.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I would consider myself to be at the intermediate level with Html and CSS so I can customize it to look the way I would like. $50 to use your own domain is a bit much but if it has everything else I need then I may go for it. Also I have to have the option to offer coupons so if that fee is not hefty i may be leaning more that way.

Thanks agin


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Would love to see your site when you get it going! I have looked at other people's Shop Pal sites and some of them look really nice. I have no idea how they got that way, ha! I just kind of piddled through the process so, you should do well if you have knowledge. I think the first month is free.


----------



## nosymbolrequired (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

I think If I was starting again and had the machines and the designs all ready, just waiting for a way of getting them out there and building a following, I would just use ebay. Its incredibly simple, you can just upload your designs or pictures of your designs, make your own little standard shop and people will search and find your items. whilst all this good stuff is happening, and money is coming in, you can teach yourself html, css, photoshop, dreamweaver etc etc with a small purchase of a few books. html and css are simple, once you get the hang of it, and not beyond anyone who can use photoshop etc. 

Saying this however, if you go on to integrate your own shopping carts, use php and mySQL for your website, then you will be in for a few headaches and a lot of trial and error!

I think the books I used to learn html and dreamweaver were "for dummies" or something, and they seem to have done the trick. 

There are other considerations to pay attention to when designing websites aswell. These are things like search engine marketing (SEM) search engine optmisiation (SEO) and without these google wont even bother with your website, and therefore having a website becomes pointless - as nobody will ever find you. Never ever choose a website designer who does not include some small part of SEM / SEO in their designs, or cannot show you a portfolio of what they have made in the past. (or just do it yourself - its easier in the long run!)

I think this subject is probably far too complex (both choosing website designer, teaching yourself html, or putting up with the limitations of online "ready" website shops to be covered in one post). Sorry if this is not giving you the answer you wanted, but like all good things it will take time to get things going. 

good luck with the website...

mark
Green clothing, Organic Cotton T-shirts and fairtrade t shirts, all by nosymbolrequired


----------



## rjwest57 (May 5, 2009)

Bob,
This looks like a good deal. Do you know if I can use the domain name I have parked @ GoDaddy? If I understand the info, I have to get the name thru them. I would want to use the domain name I already have. Maybe I will call and ask them.
Thanks
Raye


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

nosymbolrequired said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think If I was starting again and had the machines and the designs all ready, just waiting for a way of getting them out there and building a following, I would just use ebay. Its incredibly simple, you can just upload your designs or pictures of your designs, make your own little standard shop and people will search and find your items. whilst all this good stuff is happening, and money is coming in, you can teach yourself html, css, photoshop, dreamweaver etc etc with a small purchase of a few books. html and css are simple, once you get the hang of it, and not beyond anyone who can use photoshop etc.
> 
> ...


I tried selling on Ebay for 2 months. With the store fee plus the insertion fees, in the two months I used them I paid $148, and I only had three sales, and they even got a piece of that. I don't see how people do it.


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> I tried selling on Ebay for 2 months. With the store fee plus the insertion fees, in the two months I used them I paid $148, and I only had three sales, and they even got a piece of that. I don't see how people do it.


There isn't much I haven't tried to sell over the years at ebay. Computer equipment, collectible toys, shirts, etc. My experience is the same. Ebay already has its powersellers making 98 percent of the money....The other 30 million just foot the bill IMHO.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

you can also try bigcommerce and use one of their templates. super easy to use and you don't need any knowledge of web design.


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

We ended up going with bigcartel.com. It is 20 dollars per month with 5 views per product and 100 items. The store loads incredibly faster than the zencart we were using and offers a lot more flexibility. It also lets us integrate with our domain name. I think it was a reality check on our time and ability. 20 a month is a fraction of the amount of time/money it took to setup zencart and it looks great!


----------



## tshirtriches (Apr 20, 2009)

My suggestion would be to use a wordpress blog.... They're are designers out there that have already created a ton of layouts and templates and all you have to do is find a layout/template you like and then pay someone like $50 bucks to customize the colors and layout to work with your logo.

Take a look at these layouts/themes that were already made and designed by professionals (you'd probably pay someone $1,500 - $2,000 easily to recreate this for you from scratch)

Choose a layout you think would best work for your t-shirts:

WooThemes | Premium WordPress Themes
StudioPress ® Premium WordPress Themes
Press75.com | Exceptional WordPress Themes

Once you find a layout, you can easily find someone to customize the colors for you and that same person could easily make a logo and change colors for you for less than $100, thus making the site look like your own.

No need to pay thousands to have this done. These already made layouts will only cost you anywhere from $50 - $99.

The only expense you're out of after buying the layout is for hosting....

This route, you'd have the ability to add your own t-shirt designs to your site at your leisure without waiting on your designer to do it for you (you're in total control).

If my funds were limited and I needed a website, this is exactly what I'd do.

In fact, I buy these themes/layouts myself and customize them for my clients and charge them $1500 and they pay it without hesitation -- they are getting a quality website.

And if you need a designer to customize the layout/graphics, post that job request on a site like Freelancer: Freelancer.com | Online Jobs | Freelance Employment | Outsourcing Services | Programmers | Web Design | Freelancers 

You'll get a ton of people bidding to do it for next to nothing (in fact, I use graphic artists from there to design my t-shirt designs for pennies on the dollar!)

Hope this helps,
Cartess


----------



## machine11 (Jul 4, 2010)

Take a look at bigcommerce, pinnacle cart, xcart and cs-cart. (all paid but affordable)

I've tested virtually every single cart in the market and these are some of the leaders in regards to bang for your buck, security and potential for growth. Youll probably need some customization and coding to get something unique but once it's done, youll be all set and wont have to worry about it again,
Cheers
Alain


----------



## jcarreon827 (Mar 7, 2008)

if u want something simple try looking into the create a free website-site. my daughter made some for fun layouts are simple and easy there is even a checkout but im not sure exactly how it works. but its worth looking into at least. one thats she uses alot is webs.com u can name ur own site except it will be "yourstore".webs.com, instead of the typical "yourstore".com. if u dont mind that. but there are alot of free ones out there, i think this one is easy to start with. oh well, just a thought...good luck.


----------

